# Zahlen für Januar 2005



## Dok (2. Februar 2005)

Da immer wieder Fragen zu den Zugriffen von Anglerboard.de aufkommen, möchten wir euch die Möglichkeit diesen hier einzusehen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/stats/ 

Die Zahlen wurden von unseren Provider (Schlund und Partner) erhoben und ausgewertet.
Derzeit suchen wir zusammen mit Schlund nach einer Möglichkeit die Statistiken allgemein und direkt zugänglich zu machen, wenigstens für unsere Werbekunden. Leider ist die Statistik z.Z. an den allgemeinen Login bei Schlund gebunden den wir natürlich nicht weitergeben können.


----------



## HD4ever (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zahlen für Januar 2005*

nich schlecht die Zahlen ..... |bla:


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zahlen für Januar 2005*

Moin Moin ,
sehr beiendruckende Zahlen . Ist gerade für uns als Partner vor Ort sehr aufschlußreich .
Danke Doc


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zahlen für Januar 2005*

Do*k* nicht Do*c*, sonst wird er  noch böse)


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zahlen für Januar 2005*

Und das will ich nicht  :q  auf keine Fall   :q . Asche auf mein Haupt  :q .



Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## bine (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zahlen für Januar 2005*

Das sind ja tolle Zahlen!!!!  :m   #6


----------



## Klausi2000 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zahlen für Januar 2005*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> Derzeit suchen wir zusammen mit Schlund nach einer Möglichkeit die Statistiken allgemein und direkt zugänglich zu machen, wenigstens für unsere Werbekunden. Leider ist die Statistik z.Z. an den allgemeinen Login bei Schlund gebunden den wir natürlich nicht weitergeben können.



Kopier die Apache-Logfiles per cronjob an eine andere Stelle, lass ebenfalls per cron gestartet, webalizer drüberlaufen und verlinke die Seiten ...

eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, nach dem kopieren der logfiles awstat zur Auswertung zu nutzen und den entsprechenden Menschen zur Verfügung zu stellen ... wenn du Hilfe benötigst bitte per Mail ...  :m 

Klausi


----------



## Klausi2000 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zahlen für Januar 2005*

ACH SO; die Zahlen sind schon beindruckend ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Zahlen für Januar 2005*

Immer wieder werden ja die vom Anglerboard veröffentlichten Zahlen von einigen „kompetenten Internetkennern“ angezweifelt. 

Auch nach der Veröffentlichung der Screenshots hier von Dok wurde da von einigen immer noch dem Anglerboard respektive Dok Fälschung unterstellt.

Daher haben wir uns und unserem Provider (Schlund und Partner) die Mühe gemacht, diese Zahlen überprüfen zu lassen. Dazu erst mal recht herzlichen Dank an unseren Provider Schlund und Partner, die dies ermöglicht haben. 

Die Aussage von Schlund und Partner:
„Die Statistiken sind korrekt, serverseitig konnten wir keine Abweichungen feststellen.“

Da dies mit Sicherheit wieder von einigen der „Internetkenner“ nicht geglaubt werden wird, hier die Kontakte zum nachfragen:
Annika Munz
Technischer Support
Schlund + Partner AG                       Tel: 0800 33322 50
Brauerstraße 48                            Fax: 0800 33322 90
76135 Karlsruhe                            E-Mail: support@schlund.com
oder 
Wolfgang Toppazzini
Technischer Support
Schlund + Partner AG                       Tel: 0800 33322 50
Brauerstraße 48                            Fax: 0800 33322 90
76135 Karlsruhe                            E-Mail: support@schlund.com

Wer also zukünftig weiterhin verbreitet , dass das Anglerboard seine Zahlen fälschen würde, unterstellt dies gleichzeitig unserem Provider Schlund und Partner.

Weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem Anglerboard.


----------



## angeltreff (9. März 2005)

*AW: Zahlen für Januar 2005*

@ Thomas

Das Bord ist die Eiche, die „kompetenten Internetkenner“ sind der Hund, der da die Eiche anpinkelt.

Anmerkung: Hund passt da ja wie die Faust aufs Auge. *vormichhingrins*


----------



## haukep (9. März 2005)

*AW: Zahlen für Januar 2005*

Geile Zahlen, auf jeden Fall ein dickes Lob an den Chef  #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Zahlen für Januar 2005*



> Das Bord ist die Eiche, die „kompetenten Internetkenner“ sind der Hund, der da die Eiche anpinkelt.


Neid soll ja die höchste Form der Anerkennung sein.
Ist halt bloss immer wieder streessig, sich mit sowas rumärgern zu müssen.


----------



## Nick_A (11. März 2005)

*AW: Zahlen für Januar 2005*

Ohwei, ohwei ...  #t 

Über 400.000 (Vierhunderttausend !!!) page impressions (Seitenaufrufe) an einem einzigen Tag |uhoh: 

Da würden sich aber seeeeehr viele professionelle Anbieter darüber freuen !!! :m  #6 



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Neid soll ja die höchste Form der Anerkennung sein.
> Ist halt bloss immer wieder streessig, sich mit sowas rumärgern zu müssen.



Thomas....net rumärgern, sondern "_diese höchste Form der Anerkennung_" annehmen und drüber freuen!!!    :q 

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## Onkel Petrus (11. März 2005)

*AW: Zahlen für Januar 2005*

Wow, das ist beeindruckend...! Bin stolz, hier Mitglied zu sein.


----------



## Kurzer (11. März 2005)

*AW: Zahlen für Januar 2005*

Moin,

ne klasse Auswertung fahrt Ihr da! Ich bin der Meinung, dass diese Zahlen beweisen das Ihr eure Arbeit gut macht und wir gerne bei euch sind!

Nen schönen Tag und weiter so!

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2005)

*AW: Zahlen für Januar 2005*



> Thomas....net rumärgern, sondern "diese höchste Form der Anerkennung" annehmen und drüber freuen!!!


 Ja, is wohl besser so))


----------



## radioaktive (22. März 2005)

*AW: Zahlen für Januar 2005*

Ich kann nur sagen wen einmal den Virus AB gepackt hat sieht an Forellenudo was passiert ( selbst im Urlaub hier rein zu tippen ) ) Ich für meinen Teil kann ihn aber verstehen mir macht es auch riesigen Spass hier, das es mit den Zugriffszahlen so gut ausschaut hätte ich auch nicht gedacht. Deshalb habe ich euch auch auf meiner Homepage in der Linklist auf Platz 1 gesetzt TOP macht weiter so ich möchte das AB nicht mehr missen, denn es haben sich schon einige Kontakte damit aufgetan. Gruss und Petri Heil aus Bonn Euer Radioaktive


----------



## Franz_16 (23. März 2005)

*AW: Zahlen für Januar 2005*

Das kann sich sehen lassen #6 #6 
Mittlerweile haben wir täglich mehr Neuanmeldungen als andere Foren Beiträge :q :q :q 

Ein Zeichen, dass unsere Anglerboardfamilie scheinbar gut funktioniert


----------

